# Proposed Fee on Smelly Cows and Hogs Angers Farmers



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

This article was in FoxNews yesterday. Note that PETA is behind this, yet another way to make us a meatless society. I wonder though if they have thought about the emissions that the tractors will put out if all those meat farmers switch over to crop farming??? :?



> MONTGOMERY, Ala. - For farmers, this stinks: Belching and gaseous cows and hogs could start costing them money if a federal proposal to charge fees for air-polluting animals becomes law.
> 
> Farmers so far are turning their noses up at the notion, which is one of several put forward by the Environmental Protection Agency after the U.S. Supreme Court ruled in 2007 that greenhouse gases emitted by belching and flatulence amounts to air pollution.
> 
> ...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I just sent a e-mail to my senators...these people are just out if left field somewhere. This is the kind of thing that causes Revolution. They'd better watch it. PETA is overstepping here big time. They won't be satisfied until we are scratching in the dirt with our bare hands trying to feed ourselves!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam B said:


> I wonder though if they have thought about the emissions that the tractors will put out if all those meat farmers switch over to crop farming??? :?


Not just that but none of these PETA people want to face the fact that the entire world cannot survive on vegetables. We cannot possibly grow enough food crops to feed people, there are certain parts of this world where nothing can be grown because of terrain and that is where livestock is grown.

If we were to stop production of livestock for food, many many people would go hungry, hungry people are what start revolutions.

I think(and hope) there's enough sensible people in our elected government who would see how stupid this is.

Oh and btw, I'm a member of PETA, that is People Eating Tasty Animals :greengrin:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

> Oh and btw, I'm a member of PETA, that is People Eating Tasty Animals :greengrin:


Me too! :ROFL:

I think it's rediculous that PETA think they can just complain and force other people to eat their stoopid vegetables all the time. They don't seem to realise that without meat, out brains dont grow properly, which means over time humans will slowly grow dumber and think vegetables are good ALL the time. LOL, thats my view on it anyway.
And I don't think taking pills everyday just to get enough nutrients is as satisfying as ripping your teeth into a fat juicy steak 

And so many people will go broke because they cant afford the fees, meaning people will probably move closer to town, then jobs will run out and unemployment will be bad. Then the crowding of cities will be worse. gah!

I could go on for ages..
But i rest my case. That is stupid. They dont make crop farmers pay for their machines gases :angry:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Di said:


> I just sent a e-mail to my senators...these people are just out if left field somewhere. This is the kind of thing that causes Revolution. They'd better watch it. PETA is overstepping here big time. They won't be satisfied until we are scratching in the dirt with our bare hands trying to feed ourselves!


Good work, Di! That's what we all need to do, let our representatives in DC know that those kinds of fees are going to put farmers out of business, and then where are the members of Congress going to get their steaks and chickens for all those political dinners? Who's going to spend $1000. per plate to eat green beans and carrots?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

That is sickening.. as Alyssa said, then even more people will move to the cities - not enough people grow/raise their own food at it is, that will mean more money needed towards imports, shipping, and packaging. I know my family grows 80% of the veggies we eat, and raise atleast %60 of the meat we eat, if not more, which is what more people should be doing, besides leaning towards organics. Besides.. if their are so concerned about the amount of air pollution, there are so many power plants and large corporations that create air pollution, water pollution, and other hazards, that should be closed down instead. Besides, people seem to be blaming this type of air pollution on animals, but if it really mattered to them, they should blame it on themselves. How many millions of people are in the U.S.? Lol. no offense to anyone, but i don't think alot of people realize the ammount of work and dedication that goes into raising and growing food to begin with, easy for them so walk or drive right over to the grocery store, but too many people don't realize where that all comes from..
Ok I'll stop ranting.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

amen.. this is so ludicrous.. like farmers make money.. i can vouch.. we dont make anything! and i'm not even a full fledge farmer..


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Your right SDK, my dad recently retired from farming, and my mom still works in town, but even when my dad was still working like before, we were struggeling.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its horrible.. people think farmers are rich people who do pretty much nothing all day but sit back and watch stuff grow! yea right


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

I think I'm in trouble. I can't afford to pay for my own burps & farts. Guess I'll have to figure out some kind of filtering system :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Amos is right...Blaming cows for global warming is pretty silly...what pollution they produce is a drop in the bucket compared what the average person is responsible for.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Candy said:


> I think I'm in trouble. I can't afford to pay for my own burps & farts. Guess I'll have to figure out some kind of filtering system :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:
> Candy :sun:


I'd tell ya to put a cork in it, but that could be dangerous1 :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah ...I can't believe... they are even proposing that.....there has been big farms and ranches around for years....with no complaints or problems about gases ect in the past....now they are complaining about it?...yes they do smell ...I remember growing up in the city..... and going to out of town to the dairy ..where we got our milk.....right out of the big refrigerator machine....the ranch had an odor... but hey .........I love the milk and cream...we also made butter.....
I also love beef.....................With the high cost of feed ...they already have to endure....how in the world... are they going to pay that much for each cow/animal.... and still be able to survive with there business's? ...........Wow ..........all the different ranches ect ...would shut down operations...sadly they cannot survive......I can't imagine this world without beef,pork,milk,butter,all dairy products....and ICE CREAM....... :tears: 

What will they do next ???????? charge us....the people for farting and burping..? :shrug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, if that does happen, sheep, goats, equine will be next, then even birds.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Do they own the air? I thought that was free. . . . :roll:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

> Do they own the air? I thought that was free. . . .


My thoughts exactly :ROFL:



> Well, if that does happen, sheep, goats, equine will be next, then even birds.


Yeah, how come it's just cows and hogs.. Horses fart alot Horse that farted-->:horse:  <--Victim


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey, did anybody stop and think(thinking hypothetically here), ok, so we want everybody to eat vegetables, thats fine, whatever. But what are they going to do about ethanol production? Then again, we can't eat corn but we can't give up all those corn acres to grow vegetables. And would somebody tell me why Mr. Obama wants to take subsidies away from 'million dollar farmers' (believe me, farmers are no where close to millionares) and these are the farmers who are growing all the corn for his big ethanol campaign!

Oh, and what are we supposed to do with all these cows and pigs we can't eat?

Its all a dead end if you ask me :roll:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

This tax is the most ridiculous thing I have have ever heard of. I live in Iowa and alot of the small farmers would go out of business if this is enacted. The ultimate cost would be passed on to the consumer. Call your state representatives and let them know how you feel.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

It's a stinky situation . . . . :ROFL: sorry, I couldn't help myself. . . .but come on, the air is not polluted outside the range of the stock pen and barn area. . . I was raised on a hog farm! I personally think it is just another money making scheme. . . . :roll:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Proposed Fee on Smelly Cows and Hogs Angers Farmers UPDATE!!*

EPA denies cow-emission tax
By Dairy Herd news source | Tuesday, December 09, 2008

Rumors that the Environmental Protection Agency plans to impose a tax on
methane emissions from dairy, beef and hog operations are apparently untrue.

In a statement last Friday, the EPA said it is currently reviewing public
comments on proposed rule changes to the Clean Air Act. However, the agency
also said it is not proposing a "cow tax" as a way to regulate greenhouse
gas emissions.

The EPA´s statement comes in response to a document circulated by the
American Farm Bureau Federation.

The following statement explains EPA´s position on claims that it plans to
tax dairy, beef and hog producers for methane emissions:

"EPA is not proposing a cow tax. The CAA (Clean Air Act) does not include a
broad grant of authority for EPA to impose taxes, fees or other monetary
charges specifically for GHGs (greenhouse gases) and, therefore, additional
legislative authority may be required if EPA were to administer such charges
(which we will refer to collectively as fees)). In response to the April
2007 finding in the Supreme Court case Massachusetts v. EPA that greenhouse
gases are air pollutants under the Clean Air Act (CAA), EPA issued an
advanced notice of proposed rulemaking (ANPR) in July 2008 to solicit
comments about a number of options and questions to be considered for
possible greenhouse gas regulations under the Clean Air Act. The period to
submit comments on the ANPR ended on November 28, 2008.

"The ANPR does not recommend the use of any particular CAA authority to
regulate any emissions, nor does it commit to specific next steps to address
greenhouse gases. The ANPR provides a comprehensive, in-depth exploration of
the opportunities and challenges that the application of CAA authorities
would present. It examines the interconnections among CAA provisions and
the implications of applying particular CAA authorities to reduce greenhouse
gases."

Go here to read more:
http://www.epa. gov/climatechang e/anpr.html


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess FoxNews just made that story up to get us farmers all excited! NOT!

The EPA can propose fees like that, just like the Ag Dept can propose things like NAIS. They might have to run new fees past Congress, but with Al Gore as Environmental Guru for the Obama administration it is not completely without probability that such a thing would easily become official policy.


----------

